# Gaming rig 60-70k



## crysis (Apr 27, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:*Gaming mostly apart from usual surfing. Will also be used by my bro for his CSE course which i have no idea of*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:*Yes but would like to stick to i5 intel proc and nvidia *

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:*Around 65k flexible* mouse, keyboard, UPS, speakers not including

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:*No* (never)

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:*Win 7 (home premium)*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *1 TB*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: *Full HD 1080p screen size 20" to 23" (low response time)*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *4*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: *Assembler*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *May 2nd or 3rd week*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *Yes (2 years)*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *Speakers and UPS*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Bangalore; i prefer buying locally but will get anything thats unavailable, online* (any suggestions on places to find hardware here is welcome) (=please tell me the places)

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: *After going through the PC buying guide i have mixed some of the components i would like in my pc but mobo and SMPS is an area i have no idea which ones to take

Here's what i cooked up: (mostly copy pasted) (need help in areas not underlined)

*Processor: Intel Core i5 2500 (fine? just changed from 2400 to 2500 due to Rs.500-800 price diff)
*Motherboard: (no idea about motherboards) Intel DH67CL?
*RAM: wanted 8GB but if an overkill then 4GB Cosair or some other
*Graphic Card: MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II OR ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II if worth extra 5k
*HDD: Seagate ITB 7200.12
*DVD Writer:	LG 22X SATA DVD
*PSU:	Corsair VX450W (sufficient???)
*Case:	CM Elite 430
*Monitor:	Not decided (suggestion required for low 2-5ms screens preferably above 20")
*Mouse:	Not decided
*Keyboard:	Razer Arctosa
*UPS:	APC 1KVA (not to be inc in budget)
*Speakers: Not needed	

Few important points:
#The budget mentioned is highly flexible but 75k is the ultimate ceiling when including everything 
#If i get ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II instead of Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II will i need better mobo and SMPS (than the one recommended by the members below not me)
#To put it simply i want to get the proc-mobo-ram-graphic-SMPS right the rest is secondary right now (esp monitor; im still confused about the right screen size)
#Most importantly thanks for your patience and time
*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 27, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2220L|8700
|
*Total*
|62600


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

since you can spend 75k max -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3|7500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
|
*Total*
|75300
gaurav he wants nvidia only.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 27, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gaurav he wants nvidia only.



Yes I saw. But current gen. AMD would be better in terms of scaling/temps/power don't you agree?
But since you put GTX580 in there and took out OC-able proccy and corresponding mobo...well Nvidia wins there. 

However he also doesn't need UPS, mouse and keyboard. 
Editing your config... aha... I put OC-able proccy and P67 back in there... 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7200
|
*Total*
|73200
How's this??


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 27, 2011)

guys he's not gonna oc...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 27, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> guys he's not gonna oc...



Saw that too. But its better to give him more choices.
The rest is upto his preference.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 27, 2011)

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11000
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3	9500
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL	2200
Graphic Card	MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC	21000
DVD Writer	 LG 22X SATA DVD	900
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2700
PSU	Corsair HX650	7000
Case	CM 690 	4500
Monitor	Benq G2220HD	7500
 	Total	66300__________________


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ He can spend upto 75k, then why restrict him to 66k. GTX580 mentioned by Jaz is way better and single fast GPU.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2011)

also 2500k would be a great deal....even if OP doesnt want to OC it now....who knows he made up his mind in future


----------



## Cilus (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm with Piyush...MAy be he is not gonna OC for some times but I think once he gets used to the features of the system and gain little knowledge, he can go for OC. So if his budget permits why not K series processor?


----------



## crysis (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys. I am sorry if i didnt put it correctly but the 75k ceiling is for all the components for the pc and that the OS (Win 7)

All your responses have led me closer to what i had in my mind and this is what i have come down to:  



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3|7500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200 *
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC|21000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair HX650|7000 (okay?)*
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|?forgot *
*Monitor*
|undecided|-
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|-|-
|
*Total*
|pocket friendly yet powerful
I have picked them from the options given and mixed them. I have a few final queries: 

*1.Is the PSU sufficient (underpowered/overpowered) for this config?

2.Is my choice of cabinet fine or do i need better? do the more expensive ones add functional improvements for my config? visual improvements not a factor.

3.Can i get 8 GB RAM for this config or will it be wasted or underused?*


Few important points:
#As i mentioned my main aim is getting everything that sits inside a cabinet first the rest i would buy later (this is why my budget is awry since i started with getting a mid range pc in my mind without a fixed budget)

*#I cant and wont spend more than 20k on a graphics card (+/-1k) i stretched it from an initial limit of 15k*

*#I cannot and will not overclock the proc, ram or the graphics card at any point in the future*

A stupid question: (owing to my curiosity) 

Piyush has refered to me(i guess so) as OP. What is OP?


Piyush said:


> also 2500k would be a great deal....even if OP doesnt want to OC it now....who knows he made up his mind in future



*thanks everyone*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

^yes HX650 will do. but i recommend a Seasonic S12D 850 @ 7.2k or Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA @ 7.9k for futureproofing.

cabby choice is good. actually if you are getting that cabby then i recommend a modular psu like that glacialtech or corsair hx. glacialtech one is vfm and very good performer. 

and 690 II advanced is better than elite 430 in functionality too.

CM Elite 430 - 2.6k (transparent side panel)

8gb ram not needed.

OP - original poster 

@nilgtx260
where did you find that twin frozr price?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^one of my Mumbai friend told me that price of GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC & Corsair is always better in PSU, why shouldn't OP go for then HX 750? If he  can spend .

@OP: if you can't spend more than 20k, then you should go for MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II (Normal), don't buy ASUS GTX 570 Direct CU II, cause it has large triple slot cooler. So in future if you plan for SLI mode, you can't do it cause ASUS one almost occupies 3 slots.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^one of my Mumbai friend told me that price of GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC & *Corsair is always better in PSU*, why shouldn't OP go for then HX 750? If he  can spend .
> 
> @OP: if you can't spend more than 20k, then you should go for MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II (Normal), don't buy ASUS GTX 570 Direct CU II, cause it has large triple slot cooler. So in future if you plan for SLI mode, you can't do it cause ASUS one almost occupies 3 slots.



Not always. IIRC Seasonic is manufacturing those PSU's for Corsair.

But still as Jas said, Seasonic S12D 850 @ 7.2k or Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA @ 7.9k will be a good choice.

Also @OP, other option for you in GPU is, get 2xHD6850 @ 20k and CF it, it will beat 570 easily. (Guys, correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

--- 8GB RAM would be a waste...better to go for 4GB high performance RAM kit---


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^one of my Mumbai friend told me that price of GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC & *Corsair is always better in PSU, why shouldn't OP go for then HX 750?* If he  can spend .
> 
> @OP: if you can't spend more than 20k, then you should go for MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II (Normal), don't buy ASUS GTX 570 Direct CU II, cause it has large triple slot cooler. So in future if you plan for SLI mode, you can't do it cause ASUS one almost occupies 3 slots.



as furious gamer mentioned Seasonic is OEM of Corsair. 
and that glacialtech performs same as Corsair TX950 at lower price. check its jonny guru review.

and thanks for price update. 



furious_gamer said:


> Not always. IIRC Seasonic is manufacturing those PSU's for Corsair.
> 
> But still as Jas said, Seasonic S12D 850 @ 7.2k or Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA @ 7.9k will be a good choice.
> 
> Also @OP, other option for you in GPU is, get 2xHD6850 @ 20k and CF it, it will beat 570 easily. (Guys, correct me if i am wrong)



exactly. 

yes 2x 6850 better but op wants nvidia. 

BTW Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3 supports crossfire but not sli.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2011)

@OP
if you are a nVIDIA fanboi, then get whatever you like. But if you are a gamer, then get 2x6580 for better performance at same price.... It's upto you now.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @OP
> if you are a nVIDIA fanboi, then get whatever you like. But if you are a gamer, then get 2x6580 for better performance at same price.... It's upto you now.



yeah thats true but OP wants GTX 570 so....

@Jaskanwar Singh: sorry, I didn't notice that this motherboard doesn't have SLI


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

It's good that OP is going with Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II as it doesn't have VRM issues. (8 phase) Reference GTX 570 cards have VRM issues so avoid them. (I don't know about MSI GTX 570 Twin Fozr II)

Else you can always go with HD 6970 2GB.



nilgtx260 said:


> *Corsair is always better in PSU,* why shouldn't OP go for then HX 750? If he  can spend


well, this attitude isn't correct. Corsair doesn't even manufacture their PSUs themselves. Their PSUs are manufactured by Seasonic and CWT. So, if someone has suggested an alternate Seasonic unit, has he done something wrong? But yes, Corsair has great support. 

And Corsair is _not always_ the best. You can take example of CX430 and GS series. GS series is reliable, but would you call it the best?


----------



## crysis (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks to you guys my build is now in place:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3|7500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6970 2GB(or)ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II/MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC|21000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430| 2600
*Monitor*
|undecided|-
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4500
|
*Total*
|62900 (w/o Monitor)
#I think its fine to use AMD graph card. I dont know why i was stuck up with nVidia. *Is the one from Sapphire good? Pls let me know alternative brands for 6970* [6970>GTX570???]

#I got confused at the PSU suggested by everyone and decided by getting it from the PC Buying guide based on wattage *750W is enough right*

#I wont SLI or crossfire in the future or now. I think that will need another 200W from the PSU (Thats not my reason for not multi-ing though)

#Is the RAM in the table a RAM kit?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 28, 2011)

crysis said:


> Thanks to you guys my build is now in place:
> 
> #I think its fine to use AMD graph card. I dont know why i was stuck up with nVidia. *Is the one from Sapphire good? Pls let me know alternative brands for 6970* [6970>GTX570???]
> 
> ...



Good config BTW.

1. It's perfectly fine. Try to get Sapphire if you want cheapest. Or else get the one with decent cooler

2. S12D 750W is more than enough to power your rig. So don't worry and IIRC seasonic is the OEM for Corsair.

3. It will need more power but i don't think it need 200W....

4. No idea. let other reply on this


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 28, 2011)

crysis said:


> Thanks to you guys my build is now in place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is fine but Money is on MOTHERBOARD - Get *Gigabyte 	P67A-UD3R-B3*

PSU is more than enough to handle both cards but if u r not going to Crossfire/Sli this is enough !

For mouse u can Get DEATHADDER & get good cabinet !


----------



## game-freak (Apr 28, 2011)

my suggestion



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8H67-M-PRO|8000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair tx750v2|6200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced wth Transparent Side Panel|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
|
*Total*
|74800


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

numeric 1KVA costs 3500 btw

and GTX 570 is enough for OP i guess


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

crysis said:


> Thanks to you guys my build is now in place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rig is very nice.
look at msi or sapphire if 6970 and also try to find - MSI HD6970 Lightning

psu is fine unless you wont crossfire.

ram is 4gb single stick.



nilgtx260 said:


> yeah thats true but OP wants GTX 570 so....
> 
> @Jaskanwar Singh: sorry, I didn't notice that this motherboard doesn't have SLI



no problem 



damngoodman999 said:


> Everything is fine but Money is on MOTHERBOARD - Get *Gigabyte 	P67A-UD3R-B3*
> 
> PSU is more than enough to handle both cards but if u r not going to Crossfire/Sli this is enough !
> 
> For mouse u can Get DEATHADDER & get good cabinet !



why a p67 mobo? its not a k proccy.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why a p67 mobo? its not a k proccy.



i dint see that , y OP doesn't want to OC in future ?


----------



## crysis (Apr 29, 2011)

No as i mentioned i wont be overclocking. I was just about to ask whats the difference between mobo Gigabyte P67A-UD3R-B3 and the one i have in the list  thanks to @Jaskanwar for clearing the air.

Confused about PSUs again.
Please select one among these:

SeaSonic S12II 520
SeaSonic S12II 620
SeaSonic S12D 750

I know i should be checking for the power required in other web sites but i just cant find any.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

you are welcome 

SeaSonic S12II 620 will suffice and is bang for buck at 5k.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe this will help

nbaztec.com | Welcome


----------



## Joker (Apr 29, 2011)

crysis said:


> SeaSonic S12II 520


 nope


crysis said:


> SeaSonic S12II 620


 yes


crysis said:


> SeaSonic S12D 750


 headroom for future. but u dont need this as u wont overclock.


----------



## crysis (Apr 29, 2011)

Well that settles it then. Just have to wait till mid May now. This is my final config:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3|7500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6970 2GB/MSI HD6970 Lightning(or)ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II/MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II/OC|21000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|	SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430| 2600
*Monitor*
|undecided|-
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4500
|
*Total*
|61500 (w/o Monitor)
*#Made changes in the PSU (again) from SeaSonic S12D 750 to SeaSonic S12II 620 hoping the latter will be sufficient.* I just cant get it right [got it from Jassgrewals  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/139823-gaming-rig-under-65k.html thread which i have been following since i put up my post]

Last question guys- is the PSU fine or do i need more power? (I know i am asking again)[No OC, no SLI, no more additions whatsoever in the PCs life]

EDIT:>>>OK PSU finalised. No more changes. 

THANKS TO EVERYONE


----------



## crysis (May 1, 2011)

I was going through some cases online and came upon this good looking cabinet *NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB* what do guys say?

Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2011)

^^ CM 430 is far more superior than that cabby you mentioned and don't fell for design. Just look you have enough space to fit in all components and more headroom to add in future.

You can also look for CM 690 / 690 II with Txparent side panel


----------



## Riddick (May 4, 2011)

I've been doin some reading regarding my upcoming SB gaming rig within the same range... and I think all you guys in TDF have given very profound build suggestions which are really good...
I just have a question that - Will I be able to overclock a 560ti ,say msi 560ti, using the Afterburner softw in the P67 chipset or do I need a H67 chipset to do so. I have heard that only CPU OC  can be done in the P67, and gpu OC in H67......


----------



## crysis (May 8, 2011)

Sent an e mail to golcha. Waiting for a reply.
Meanwhile suggestionsfor any other place for buying hardware in bangalore???


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

Riddick said:


> I've been doin some reading regarding my upcoming SB gaming rig within the same range... and I think all you guys in TDF have given very profound build suggestions which are really good...
> I just have a question that - Will I be able to overclock a 560ti ,say msi 560ti, using the Afterburner softw in the P67 chipset or do I need a H67 chipset to do so. I have heard that only CPU OC  can be done in the P67, and gpu OC in H67......



Yes you can overclock your graphics card irrespective of any motherboard. So H61 or H67 or P67, it simply does not matter.


----------



## crysis (May 9, 2011)

I just got a quote from Golchha. Please comment.



SL NO	DESCRIPTION	MAKE	UNIT PRICE
1	PROCESSOR CORE i5 2500	INTEL	9975
2	MOTHER BOARD  GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3	GIGABYTE	5775
3	RAM F3-1066CL9S4GBRL	G-SKILL RIPJAWS	2625
4	GRAPHIC CARD  HD6970 2GB/HD 6970 LIGHTING	SAPPHIRE/MSI	21000
5	HDD 1TB 7200.12 RPM	SEAGATE 	2730
6	DVD WRITTER 22X SATA DVD	LG	945
7	PSU SEASONIC S122II 620/GS700	CORSAIR	5775
8	CASE LEXA S	NZXT	4200
9	MOUSE IMPERATOR	RAZER	3150
10	KEYBOARD ARCTOSA	RAZER	2415
11	UPS 1.1KV	APC	4725

			63315


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 9, 2011)

^^ nice price


----------



## crysis (May 9, 2011)

I am quite surprised at the price of the motherboard. I was given a quote of 5775/- but the prices suggested here are 7500/-. Do you think the wrong mobo has been quoted or has there been a price drop?


----------



## crysis (May 11, 2011)

BUMP!

*Guys do you thing the wrong motherboard has been quoted?*^^^


----------



## crysis (May 15, 2011)

BUMP!

Has anyone else bought this mobo and for what price?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 15, 2011)

No.its right mobo i think.H67 is cheaper than P67.Also, its an entry H67 mobo,soo...

Also,Id suggest you get P67 and i5 2500K edition and get good cooler and OC the system.

Get a corsair GS 700 PSU *www.corsair.com/power-supplies/non-modular-psus/gaming-series-1/gs700w.html 
which AFAIK is built by seasonic.I couldnt understand in the table but i think thats what you selected.

dont get NZXT case.Get the HAF 912 Advanced for ~5-5.5k
Get 1600Mhz/2Ghz RAM
Get a logitech G110 keyboard and G500 mouse.the mouse and KB are vastly superior to the razer ones.

Also,dont say you wont OC because the GPU you have selected is *meant for OCers.*

If done properly OCing is absolutely safe.Also if you damage anything get them replaced because no one will notice.

In my first gaming setup I'd gone through RAM and mobo change due to OCing and having them get damaged.


----------

